# Sale! Rv Awning Mats



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Remember those great awning mats that I shared with you all this past summer??

Original Thread

I just received an email from rvawningmats.com letting me know that all of their mats are on sale, and if you order by Sunday night by Midnight, you will receive free shipping which is a $15.00 value









After you select your mat, enter FREESHIP in the promo code field

I just saw 9x18 mats priced as low as $79.00 and 9x12's ranging from $39.99-$49.99









RV Awning Mats

Here is the contents of the email:

1 day only! FREE SHIPPING ON ANY RV MAT PURCHASE

EXPIRES SUNDAY AT MIDNIGHT

Dear Fellow RV'er and Camper,

RVAwningMats.com is pleased to announce a very special 1 day sale for INTERNET ORDERS ONLY.

Not only are our prices deeply discount for our special holiday sale, but now you can purchase ANY MAT YOU WOULD LIKE AND THE SHIPPING IS FREE!

******************************

FREE SHIPPING PROMO CODE: "FREESHIP"

Just type the code above into our website (without the quotes) where it asks you if you have a promotional code and the shipping will be taken off your purchase price.

******************************

We're trying our best to get your holiday orders in and out the door as quickly as possible and for most of the country, *Monday is the last day we can ship to get your mat to you before the holiday.

******************************

This Promotional Code expires on Sunday Evening (Midnight Sunday) December 17 â€" thatâ€™s this Sunday Evening. You have just 1 day to get your order in at this incredible one-time only price.

How to use the Promotional Code:

It is VERY Simple.

Log on to our web site at the following link:

http://rvawningmats.com

Click on the item you wish to purchase.

Add that item to your shopping cart.

Click the Checkout button.

Type in your personal details to establish an account (billing address, shipping address, etc.) or login if you are a returning customer.

Type in the Promotional Code above in the box titled â€œIf you have a Promotional Code Enter it Hereâ€

Click on the â€œREDEEMâ€ button and the shipping fee should be deducted from the bill.

Now just fill in any additional information required and you will be on your way.

LIMIT 1 PROMOTIONAL CODE DISCOUNT PER CUSTOMER

Thank you for your support. We would like to wish you and your family a very happy holiday season!

Regards,

Philip Bernie,

Sales Manager
The RV Awning Mat Co., Inc.
Tampa, FL

Phone: 813-264-9777
Toll Free: 866-MY RV MAT
Email: [email protected]

Direct Links:

Main Shopping Page: www.RVAwningMats.com/shopping/

* We of course cannot guarantee when Fedex will deliver your package but we can assure you if you order by Sunday at midnight, your order will be out the door and on the road by Monday, which for most of the United States and parts of Canada is enough time to reach you before Christmas. Our warehouse is in Florence, Kentucky where all the mats ship from. The further you are from Kentucky, like California, the longer your package will take to arrive. All orders are shipped via Fedex Ground. We cannot guarantee your package will arrive by Christmas. Refunds will not be given for orders that arrive after Christmas.

This limited time offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other offers. We will not issue rain checks for this offer for any out of stock items. This offer is valid when you purchase on our website only! This offer is not valid on phone in orders.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone thinking of getting one of these....DO IT!!

I got mine in August and I love it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Dawn,

Just ordered one, thanks for the tip AWESOME price!!








I ordered the 9x18 extra wide cranberry, w/ the carry bag.









We have a 6x20 indoor/outdoor carpet now & yes it is a major pain in the butt, esp when it gets wet.

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, I tried to order one, but the free shipping code doesn't work.

It says 1 use only......I guess the sale price will make up for the $15 shipping.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Well, I tried to order one, but the free shipping code doesn't work.
> 
> It says 1 use only......I guess the sale price will make up for the $15 shipping.
> 
> Steve


It didn't work for me either Steve & I just figured that as well.

Tami


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you very much for the link. Even without the free shipping the prices are still great.

Speaking of the free shipping, Im having problems with it accepting the promo code - gonna call the toll free number when I get home from church.

Outbackers are awesome!!

Regards

Alan


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

ref: FREESHIP -- it says if you are -- "experiencing problems, feel free to call us at 866-697-8628 Option 3 to speak with Customer Service."


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

A HUGE thank you!! My awning mat was wearing out after almost five years, and I had a 9x12. I just ordered the 9x18 in Cranberry Sunrise. Also, I had no problem with the website accepting the FREESHIP promo code. Could be some are experiencing trouble because you didn't use all caps?

A great item and price and free shipping to boot. Thanks again!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> I had no problem with the website accepting the FREESHIP promo code. Could be some are experiencing trouble because you didn't use all caps?


I actually tried both ways.....caps and lower case.









Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I did the Freeship and it also worked for me. It credits the bottom line so look carefully.

Mike C


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm so glad to see that so many of you ordered these mats! You're all going to love them!!

I just called the toll free number and the person I spoke with couldn't help with the Shipping code, but said to call C/S tomorrow.

For those of you that had trouble with the Free Shipping Code, DON'T settle! Call Customer Service tomorrow morning (866) 697-8628 , option 3 and tell them what happened...there's no reason why you shouldn't have gotten the extra discount.

Please let me know what happens...If you have any trouble with this, please PM me! The Free Shipping is what makes this deal so great.

Dawn

**on edit** Alan, Tami and Steve, you can actually call the Customer Service line now...I just called, and the voice of the manager Phillip Bernie says to leave your phone number and someone will return your call.

Waiting to hear the outcome!
Dawn


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Free shipping worked for me! Thanks for the thread, and link!


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Just ordered one as well... no problems with the FREESHIP promo code.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for the lead. Just ordered one, which will make two in total. We already have a 9-12 for under the awning, but I wanted a 6-9 to go from the door to the front storage compartment. I keep my dog's food and bowl in that compartment, and now I won't have to put my shoes on to feed the dog. The 6-9 should also be easier to wash either in the lake or hanging on the fence. that 9-12 is just a little big for washing, which is why I want to save it and use the small one around the door for the heavier flow traffic.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

For those of you who are sitting on the fence deciding whether or not to order these mats...just do it!

They are the best ground cover under your awning. They keep your camper cleaner, and the dirt just falls through them.

We liked them so much, we bought two!

Dan


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks skippershe.









I just ordered mine at 11:58 pm, west coast time. The "promo" code didn't seem to work, until I read my "RV Awning Mat Receipt" email. The receipt shows the shipping charge, but then is deducted, for a net of free shipping. A sweet deal.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow s'more!
Talk about under the wire on that order









I'm so glad that you all took advantage of that great bargain...I'm always glad to help my fellow Outbackers any way that I can.
Hopefully those who thought they didn't get the free shipping really did, and I hope that they will contact rvawningmats.com to make sure that they get credit as they should.

I just checked the website and it appears that they are still on sale...great deal even without the free shipping! I paid $99.99 for my 9x18 Hawaiian Blue Mat, plus the cost of the bag and $15.00 shipping a few months back and still felt like I got a really good price for this mat...You guys got a fantastic deal and should feel really good about it









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I,m glad, I could not sleep last night and was able to order a 9x18 matt with case and free shipping. What a deal....Thanks to you all for the tip....


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

I just called C/S and left a voice message, hopefully they call me back and will chop the shipping off.

Again, Kudos to Dawn for providing this excellent sale, pay it forward, hopefully some day soon I can hook you up with a bargain.

Regards

Alan

****ON EDIT**** I just spoke to Phil at RV Awning Mats and he is going to refund the shipping charge to my CC.....


----------



## RVAwningMatGuy (Dec 18, 2006)

I am "the Phil" people have mentioned here with The RV Awning Mat Co., Inc.

If any of you tried to place your order during the sale and were not able to get the coupon for free shipping to work correctly, email us at the link on our web site with your full name under which you ordered and we will pull your order and refund your shipping fee without hassle. There's no need to pay the shipping during the sale time just because our mats were already on sale for the holidays.

Of course, for that sale the order had to have been put through our web site during the sale date, Sunday. Orders placed before or after Sunday will not be refunded the shipping fee.

For your information, shortly after Christmas our currently advertised sale price will go back to normal so if you are thinking about purchasing a mat, you can save yourself a few dollars by purchasing before Christmas.

Thank you for your business. It is truly appreciated. If you have any questions, feel free to email us through our website. Our phones tend to be very busy this time of year, but we do check and respond to voice mail.

If any of you have any special group functions or other gatherings that need support let us know. We regularly offer some mats to groups as door prizes and raffle giveaways.

Regards,

Phil,

The RV Awning Mat Co., Inc.



imabeachbum said:


> I just called C/S and left a voice message, hopefully they call me back and will chop the shipping off.
> 
> Again, Kudos to Dawn for providing this excellent sale, pay it forward, hopefully some day soon I can hook you up with a bargain.
> 
> ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I emailed Phil & was refunded immediately.








I will buy all of my future Mats from them.

Thanks again Dawn for the Awesome tip!!









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PhilB said:


> I just called C/S and left a voice message, hopefully they call me back and will chop the shipping off.
> 
> Again, Kudos to Dawn for providing this excellent sale, pay it forward, hopefully some day soon I can hook you up with a bargain.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hi Phil,
Welcome to Outbackers.com









Thank you for helping everyone out that had trouble with their orders...Your mats are the best, and your customer service is fantastic.

I'm sure you can expect lots of future business from our members









Thanks again,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We've had two of these for close to a year - a 9x12 and a 9x6. They didn't have 9x18 mats when I ordered. But, we love them. Well worth the money. One was given as a door prize at the Otter Lake rally - sweet door prize.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Mine arrived today























Put it under the christmas tree, you know. . .present for the RV!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine arrived Wednesday


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Mine came and we love it!! Thanks a bunch!!


----------

